# Why won't the stupid milk come out?



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

Alright. I began milking Molly (2nd freshener Lamancha) yesterday and it has been a nightmare!!! She acts like I am absolutely killing her which further stresses me. I got a few drops last night, this morning maybe .5 ounce, and tonight 1 ounce in a bowl and 1 ounce on me. Tonight I noticed that when I first started it was EASY. I was like wow I am figuring out how to do this but alas five minutes later I was back to not being able to get anything out. :GAAH: Why would it suddenly become impossible again? Is that really all she has in there left over from Macy her only kid???? I keep trying massage and mimicking the little hits Macy does with her head. I can tell the whole thing seems a little traumatic for her, is that what's happening?  and yes this is my first time milking lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at some videos online about milking. It takes a lot of time and practice. Is there an experienced person who could come over and show you?


----------



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

I seem to be the only person I know that is crazy enough to try this out...I will keep trying. Thanks....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some does can be real pills the first few days or so.
She gets her grain on the stand doesn't she?
Try speaking softly to her, tell her what a good girl she is even if she's not(lie to her :mrgreen It may take several days but when she's relaxed she'll let down for ya.
I found out a long time ago that when Im stressed or frusterated she picks up on it.


----------



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Nancy! I keep hoping that's what it is. She has turned into devil goatie and will not stop trying to kick at me and she pooped on me tonight which I thought they never even did. Yes-there is a plethora of grain on at the stand which only seems to help a little lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh...so sorry you are frustrated! I know how that feels...I have a FF due next month, I'm sure I'll be joining your club :lol:
My other doe taught me how to milk since she was the one with experience last year, not me


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Some does can be real pills the first few days or so.
> She gets her grain on the stand doesn't she?
> Try speaking softly to her, tell her what a good girl she is even if she's not(lie to her :mrgreen It may take several days but when she's relaxed she'll let down for ya.
> I found out a long time ago that when I'm stressed or frustrated she picks up on it.


I totally agree. She'll pick up on your frustration and stress. Keep calm and relaxed. The world will not end if you have to go slowly and work with her. It also helps if you begin handling a does' udder area well before they kid so they are accustomed to your touch.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I just started my ff because she only had one buck and was lopsided and I had never milked a goat before only cows and its very different . If you pull down you get nothing out . So I grabbed the teat and just squeezed my fingers down . I don't have her on the stand yet I just pin her up against the wall I'm bigger than she is ! Good luck ! Its worth the agony lol ! You'll get it !


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Just a thought .... Play some nice soothing feel good music u love ... Maybe it would help u both relax....

Glass of wine .. Spin around the dance floor  hehe just had to add that


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you both first timers for milking? That will make a huge difference. Try to relax. Easier said than done, I know. If she is kicking, tie her legs back to something...we have a milking stand and tie their legs to the back poles. Just watch tho cause sometimes then they will try laying down and getting milk from a goat who is trying to lay down is NOT fun! Is the milking stand the ONLY place she gets grain? If not, make it that way. 

Technique for milking a goat: wrap your forefinger and thumb around the top of the teat where it meets the udder. Using those fingers, close off the teat. Squeeze in succession down the teat finger by finger. (think about "drumming" your finger on a table top...) Open thumb and forefinger to allow more milk into teat. Close off top of teat and squeeze again. Continue until milked out. (or until you both are done with each other for that session :laugh At this point, I wouldn't even worry about getting it into a bucket. Just figure out HOW to get milk and then move on from there. You can try bumping or massaging the udder if you want, but I don't usually have much luck with that when first starting a goat on milking. The important thing right now is to get the rhythm and start getting some milk. 

Good luck. And if all else fails...try the wine!:ROFL: At least ONE of you will feel better!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah just hope she doesn't figure out the laying down trick that makes it almost impossible to milk her I had one who did that she finally figured out the laying down on the job hurts especially when mom grabs her tail and picks her up with it she finally started acting right but just for me what a hoot to milk.


----------



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

You guys make me feel so much better :hug: She is a 2nd freshener but we bought her from a dairy in our area that was downsizing....maybe they didn't like her milking manners either. She isn't exactly excited about letting me learn. We do use a stand and I will admit I have been a little lax about giving her grain off of it but I will STOP lol! I feel like the little engine that could "I think I can, I think I can...." hahaha ::


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just keep at it. ONE of you is going to win the battle. :laugh: Good luck


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Also...I have one doe who is extremely suspicious of the stand because it's where shots and dranches and haircuts and hoof trims are given. It might help to do those tasks in a different area...these goats are smart...


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

kccjer said:


> At this point, I wouldn't even worry about getting it into a bucket. Just figure out HOW to get milk and then move on from there. You can try bumping or massaging the udder if you want, but I don't usually have much luck with that when first starting a goat on milking. The important thing right now is to get the rhythm and start getting some milk.
> 
> Good luck. And if all else fails...try the wine!:ROFL: At least ONE of you will feel better!


I don't get much from my doe, so I don't use a bucket. I use a small storage container and milk one-handed, holding the container nearly up to the teat with the other. My pups get the milk - not enough to bother keeping, but eh... keeps it from getting all over the stand and me. Then I can quickly block her kicks with the free hand with no spill. Or rarely, anyway. :-x:-D:shades:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cricks, if your girl tries to lay down place a bucket under her. 
This milking takes a little time for both of you to be comfortable with.
Give yourself & her some grace.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hobbles will help if she kicks.


----------



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

UPDATE: I got about a 1.5 cups today...I am definitely considering this a success :dance: I still can't actually tell when she is "empty" I just milked until I was only getting teeny little squirts and she acted like she couldn't handle much more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her bag will feel completely empty. As you get better, you will be able to tell.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

cricks said:


> UPDATE: I got about a 1.5 cups today...I am definitely considering this a success :dance: I still can't actually tell when she is "empty" I just milked until I was only getting teeny little squirts and she acted like she couldn't handle much more.


To make sure my doe is "empty", I gently press her udder between the flat of my hands... front to back, side to side, then kind of massage the udder. I do this several time - for my doe, three is enough. I always manage several more solid streams each time. :hi5:

Yes! I am kind of envious  - 1.5 cups IS a success! I would recommend Molly's Herbal "Mo'Milk" mix. It doubled the output of my doe in a matter of weeks. I just bought a bunch of discounted "ripe" bananas and froze them - thawing a half and mixing it with the dose of herb. The Dill and Fennel are strong herbs  But my lil Nubian licked the banana mush clean!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I had that last year with one of my goats. Since she did have a kid on her, at first i only milked her for a couple of minutes regardless of how little milk I got. It was mainly to get her used to the idea. Then, I increased the milking time little by little until she was totally comfortable with the process. 
If she didn't have a kid on her, this method could cause her milk to slow down or even dry up but since she has a kid nursing, she will keep on producing - you know, demand & supply.
Also, make sure your hand is not cold or dry. I have a friend who keeps a bucket of warm water and dips her hand in it every so often to mimic the warm, moist the mouth of a nursing kid.


----------



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

I have gotten so much better! It is amazing how much better my attitude is now that it clicked. Molly did not kick at all this morning or tonight. I actually managed to keep things really clean (actually follow a "procedure" instead of spraying milk everywhere) and we all got to try goat milk for the first time. It was super sweet and creamy. I am over the moon happy.:yum: I have about two cups chilling in an ice bath now. Thanks so much for support!!!!! Can't wait till this doesn't cause hand cramps so easily :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great to hear Cricks! Any year I milk my hands cramp up but after a few weeks they don't bother me at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is working for you now. It will get better and better with all that practice.


----------

